# TiVo Premiere and Slingbox (HDMI issues)



## nataylor (Apr 26, 2000)

I've got a Premiere hooked up via HDMI to an Onkyo receiver (which is then hooked up via HDMI to my Sony TV). I've run the component outputs to my Slingbox Pro. When I connect to the Slingbox when the receiver is off, I a get a message on the TiVo that says "HDMI connection not permitted. Press SELECT for more information." It'll let me view the menus, but I get that message whenever I try to view live TV or play back a recording. If the receiver is turned on (even if it's not tuned to the HDMI input), the Slingbox works fine. I've tried bypassing the receiver, and I get the same results with the HDMI from the TiVo hooked directly to the TV: HDMI error if TV is off, works fine if TV is on.

What's the deal? Why is this effecting the component connection to the Slingbox? I've also tried hooking composite up to the Slingbox. Same problem.

Pretty much makes my Slingbox useless since I use it mainly when I'm not home and I'm not going to leave my AV equipment on all the time.

And I guess I should point out I did NOT have this problem when I was using a Series3 unit.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 28, 2002)

nataylor said:


> I've got a Premiere hooked up via HDMI to an Onkyo receiver (which is then hooked up via HDMI to my Sony TV). I've run the component outputs to my Slingbox Pro. When I connect to the Slingbox when the receiver is off, I a get a message on the TiVo that says "HDMI connection not permitted. Press SELECT for more information." It'll let me view the menus, but I get that message whenever I try to view live TV or play back a recording. If the receiver is turned on (even if it's not tuned to the HDMI input), the Slingbox works fine. I've tried bypassing the receiver, and I get the same results with the HDMI from the TiVo hooked directly to the TV: HDMI error if TV is off, works fine if TV is on.
> 
> What's the deal? Why is this effecting the component connection to the Slingbox? I've also tried hooking composite up to the Slingbox. Same problem.
> 
> ...


I have the same setup (Premiere HDMI to Onkyo receiver, Component from TiVo Premiere to Slingbox Pro) and it works fine. No idea why it doesn't for you, but it DOES work. I'm using a regular Premiere, not an XL.


----------



## nataylor (Apr 26, 2000)

I've got an XL. Not sure why that would matter, though.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

http://support.tivo.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/146

It's HDCP getting in your way. If you disconnect the HDMI cable from the back of your TiVo, the Slingbox will probably work.


----------



## nataylor (Apr 26, 2000)

Yeah, I knew it was HDCP. But is that page really implying that whatever equipment that's connected to the HDMI output be left on in order to use the component and composite outputs? That's crazy, and very lame. And doesn't explain why it works for curiousgeorge.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 28, 2002)

nataylor said:


> Yeah, I knew it was HDCP. But is that page really implying that whatever equipment that's connected to the HDMI output be left on in order to use the component and composite outputs? That's crazy, and very lame. And doesn't explain why it works for curiousgeorge.


Absolutely does work on mine and I don't leave the receiver and TV on when I'm out of town accessing the Slingbox. Let me get behind the entertainment center and see if I have it set up differently than I recall.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 28, 2002)

After getting behind the entertainment center, I don't have it set up with the HDMI after all. I'm running Component out to the Slingbox, and passing the output of the Slingbox to the receiver, so the Slingbox is basically just intercepting the video in the component feed. I verified that the HDMI on the premiere is not used at all in my setup.


----------



## danjw1 (Sep 13, 2005)

nataylor said:


> I've got a Premiere hooked up via HDMI to an Onkyo receiver (which is then hooked up via HDMI to my Sony TV). I've run the component outputs to my Slingbox Pro. When I connect to the Slingbox when the receiver is off, I a get a message on the TiVo that says "HDMI connection not permitted. Press SELECT for more information." It'll let me view the menus, but I get that message whenever I try to view live TV or play back a recording. If the receiver is turned on (even if it's not tuned to the HDMI input), the Slingbox works fine. I've tried bypassing the receiver, and I get the same results with the HDMI from the TiVo hooked directly to the TV: HDMI error if TV is off, works fine if TV is on.
> 
> What's the deal? Why is this effecting the component connection to the Slingbox? I've also tried hooking composite up to the Slingbox. Same problem.
> 
> ...


Its possible that the HDMI cable is the problem. If you can't find any other way to fix it, you might try swapping the cable from the Slingbox to the Tivo, to see if that fixes the issue.


----------



## hokiemba (Feb 26, 2003)

I am encountering a similar issue with my Premiere XL and Slingbox Solo. It works sometimes, but usually I get the HDMI error message. I sure hope that this isn't some DRM issue because if it is, the crap DVRs from the cable providers have somehow found a way to all work with Slingbox with no DRM issues. I wonder if component cables would fix it? Not ideal but might work.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 28, 2002)

hokiemba said:


> I am encountering a similar issue with my Premiere XL and Slingbox Solo. It works sometimes, but usually I get the HDMI error message. I sure hope that this isn't some DRM issue because if it is, the crap DVRs from the cable providers have somehow found a way to all work with Slingbox with no DRM issues. I wonder if component cables would fix it? Not ideal but might work.


Mine is all component passing from the Premiere to the Slingbox Pro and then to the receiver, and I never have had this problem.


----------



## hokiemba (Feb 26, 2003)

I bought a monoprice HDMI switch thinking that might help with my issue and it did not unfortunately. I still get the "HDMI connection not permitted" error message when I launch SlingPlayer.


----------



## lujan (May 24, 2010)

hokiemba said:


> I bought a monoprice HDMI switch thinking that might help with my issue and it did not unfortunately. I still get the "HDMI connection not permitted" error message when I launch SlingPlayer.


Have you tried component connections to the Slingbox? That's how I have it connected and don't have any problems. It's still HD and since you're watching on a PC, there should be no difference in screen quality.


----------



## hokiemba (Feb 26, 2003)

and my Premiere connected to the HDMI switch, and I am still getting the HDMI error message when trying to view via Slingbox. I have also tried to connect my Premeire directly to the TV via HDMI and got the error message. I am guessing that I might need to get the HDFury2 or something like that to get @ the DRM issue that's the root cause of all of this. Any additional advice on how to connect the Premeire and Slingbox would certainly be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 28, 2002)

hokiemba said:


> and my Premiere connected to the HDMI switch, and I am still getting the HDMI error message when trying to view via Slingbox. I have also tried to connect my Premeire directly to the TV via HDMI and got the error message. I am guessing that I might need to get the HDFury2 or something like that to get @ the DRM issue that's the root cause of all of this. Any additional advice on how to connect the Premeire and Slingbox would certainly be appreciated. Thanks!


Component verified in my setup to work fine, and the PQ is the same as HDMI. Why can't you use component and be done with it?


----------



## BladeZ (Mar 18, 2008)

I just encountered this issues tonight. I used to have my Tivo Premiere HDMI going straight to TV and Optical Audio to receiver. Components and audio fed the slingbox and this setup worked fine. However, there is a known issue with audio signal crackling as you fast forward and causes the audio signal to drop. The only way to fix that from the other thread was leverage HDMI audio.

Now I pass the HDMI cable directly to the receiver and got rid of optical entirely and i cant use the slingbox if the receiver isn't set to the TiVo hdmi input. This totally kills my ability to both watch high quality HDMI programming in front of the tv AND get component level quality on the slingbox remotely. How do I get around this?


----------



## BladeZ (Mar 18, 2008)

After thinking about this some more over dinner, I'm trying to figure out who to blame. When the HDMI went to the TV, all was well. Does that mean Sony is sending an HDCP handshake even when powered off (standby mode)? Is my Denon receiver NOT doing this and thus "confusing/annoying" the TiVo? Perhaps there's an HDMI active connector that can just pass through the signal and allow the TV to be happy again. I can't revert to the optical audio solution due to the audio popping issues, as that was more annoying.


----------



## BladeZ (Mar 18, 2008)

Sorry for multiple posts but hopefully my info will help somebody. Turns out that this is ONLY a problem when the tuner is powered on and set to any other input than the TiVo. If the receiver is off, regardless of what you were doing last, it will pass through the component to the slingbox and life is good. I can live with this, the TV in the basement isn't as actively used as the rest of the house.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

I get this same HDMI message from my Premiere, as well as when I had a TiVoHD and an S3.
IN my setup where I have it going to a Hava Platinum and a DVD recorder. 
If I turn the TV off from a different HDMI input than the TiVo is on I will get this message.
I have a manual HDMI 2x1 HDMI switch. With the TiVo in one of the inputs. So for me to get around this issue, I can just put the swicth box on an empty input, which is the same as disconnecting the HDMI cable from the TiVo. And then I don't have the message pop up. I've been using this for years to avoid that HDMI message. But also, in my setup, the easiest way is to just make sure I turn off the TV when it's on the HDMI input from TiVo and then I don't have to worry about messing with the HDMI switch box.


----------



## baimo (Mar 2, 2006)

If you leave your receiver on, you will have no problem. I use an Remote that allows me to turn off the tv and mute the receiver when I hit the off button. And it turns on the tv and unmutes my receiver when I hit the on button


----------



## jb007 (Mar 17, 2001)

Did anybody eve come up with a solution to this issue. Exact same problem here. It did not occur with S3. Thanks.


----------



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

Yes, the solution is to use component video connetions and bypass the DRM BS on the HDMI ports.


----------



## Tanquen (Jun 1, 2002)

nataylor said:


> I've got a Premiere hooked up via HDMI to an Onkyo receiver (which is then hooked up via HDMI to my Sony TV). I've run the component outputs to my Slingbox Pro. When I connect to the Slingbox when the receiver is off, I a get a message on the TiVo that says "HDMI connection not permitted. Press SELECT for more information." It'll let me view the menus, but I get that message whenever I try to view live TV or play back a recording. If the receiver is turned on (even if it's not tuned to the HDMI input), the Slingbox works fine. I've tried bypassing the receiver, and I get the same results with the HDMI from the TiVo hooked directly to the TV: HDMI error if TV is off, works fine if TV is on.
> 
> What's the deal? Why is this effecting the component connection to the Slingbox? I've also tried hooking composite up to the Slingbox. Same problem.
> 
> ...


I don't have a slingbox but I've messed with my Onkyo/TiVo/TV and HDMI a bit. Two things: 1) My Onkyo 5008 has a HDMI pass-through setting that is off by default and I set to on so when I watch TV in the home office it passes the HDMI from my TiVo's to the little HDMI LCD there even with the receiver off. The Onkyo has an HDMI thru led that comes on but leaves the amps off and uses less power. Just thought that may trick the TiVo into thinking something is there. 2) There are also devices that you can place in the HDMI run that will catch the HDMI devices (TV etc.) profile broadcast and repeat it even when the device is off but that is normally used from the HDMI device to the receiver as some HDMI devices were cleverly setup to send the info only once on power up. So you had to turn on the receiver first or it may not see the other device correctly or at all.


----------



## nataylor (Apr 26, 2000)

jb007 said:


> Did anybody eve come up with a solution to this issue. Exact same problem here. It did not occur with S3. Thanks.


I ended up replacing my old Sony TV with an LG, and it started working.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Tanquen said:


> There are also devices that you can place in the HDMI run that will catch the HDMI devices (TV etc.) profile broadcast and repeat it even when the device is off but that is normally used from the HDMI device to the receiver as some HDMI devices were cleverly setup to send the info only once on power up.


What are these devices and how much do they cost?

I'm mostly curious as my solution is/was as others to use component (for now).. My issue is/was just that I want to be able to connect via composite too to my DVD recorder, and that's usually what I watch 'through' (use it to switch inputs).. but if I also have HDMI connected (so I can watch something WHILE the DVD recorder is going), then it says HDCP not enabled.


----------



## jb007 (Mar 17, 2001)

Thanks for the responses, but I was hoping for a better workaround 

My Sony ES A/V Receiver takes in HDMI from TiVo, XBOX 360, Sony PS3, BluRay, Apple Tv, and then outputs HDMI to Qualia 006. So I am using the A/V Receiver as an HDMI switcher, which also allows on-screen graphics for volume control (as well as menu settings to configure A/V Receiver). In other words, component doesn't really work for me.

I am curious about the "device" mentioned by Tanquen that may trick the TiVo Premier XL into believing the Sony A/V Receiver is on.

I tried moving the Slingbox Pro HD upstairs and connecting it to a Samsung DVR from Time Warner, but as I feared, no video is output through component cables when the Samsung is connected to an HDMI cable.

Argggh


----------



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

if you really need an hdmi input to your reciever, use the component out to the sling box, the slingbox pass throught component out to a component/hdmi converter and connect to the reciever. the converters are available on amazon and others for not too much money.


----------



## jb007 (Mar 17, 2001)

jcthorne said:


> if you really need an hdmi input to your reciever, use the component out to the sling box, the slingbox pass throught component out to a component/hdmi converter and connect to the reciever. the converters are available on amazon and others for not too much money.


Anybody have experience with this form of set-up?

Does the Slingbox process (or degrade) PQ at all before hitting the A/V Receiver, then the TV? Also, what about sound. With this configuration will the Slingbox output 5.1 to to HDMI converter?


----------



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

some hdmi converters will accept a spdif digital audio input. The slingbox does not modify the signal between component in and out.


----------



## JStew (Oct 1, 2007)

jb007 said:


> Did anybody eve come up with a solution to this issue. Exact same problem here. It did not occur with S3. Thanks.


I'm with you! I've got an S3 that just went south (looks like a bad hard drive which is being replaced) and everything worked well via HDMI. I also have a Premiere that didn't work when trying to use it via Slingbox.

In order to get it to work, I unplugged my S3 and put that HDMI connector from my S3 into my Premiere and my problem was solved.

Mine just had to be plugged into a specific HDMI port on the back of my receiver in order to make it work.


----------



## Marty1781 (Jan 2, 2004)

jb007 said:


> Did anybody eve come up with a solution to this issue. Exact same problem here. It did not occur with S3. Thanks.


I have my TivoHD connected to my Slingbox over component and to my AVR over HDMI. Simultaneous output to the Slingbox works if the AVR is on and set to the Tivo's input. However, if the AVR is off or set to a different source (like my bluray player), then output to the Slingbox over component video is blocked by the Tivo. To get around this, I installed a powered HDMI splitter between the Tivo and the AVR. By doing that, it makes the Tivo think there is always an active HDMI connection and thus the Tivo's component video output is always active regardless if my AVR is on/off or what input it is set to. I should also note that I had to try a couple of different HDMI splitters for this setup to properly work as I have described. The splitter that ended up being able to do the job was this one:

http://www.monoprice.com/products/p...=10113&cs_id=1011306&p_id=7522&seq=1&format=2


----------



## anosrat (Apr 26, 2007)

Marty1781 said:


> I have my TivoHD connected to my Slingbox over component and to my AVR over HDMI. Simultaneous output to the Slingbox works if the AVR is on and set to the Tivo's input. However, if the AVR is off or set to a different source (like my bluray player), then output to the Slingbox over component video is blocked by the Tivo. To get around this, I installed a powered HDMI splitter between the Tivo and the AVR. By doing that, it makes the Tivo think there is always an active HDMI connection and thus the Tivo's component video output is always active regardless if my AVR is on/off or what input it is set to. I should also note that I had to try a couple of different HDMI splitters for this setup to properly work as I have described. The splitter that ended up being able to do the job was this one:


I just received this monoprice hdmi splitter today and confirmed that the HDMI error issue has gone away when the TV and AVR are off. Thanks for the post Marty!


----------



## Qbfinest83 (Apr 27, 2012)

nataylor, thanks did what you did in the first post and it worked, I have a Onkyo NR608 which has a feature where if the AVR is off it will bypass whatever connection I want to and I choose the TV. So now if the Onkyo is off or on I can still view TV on my Slingbox again this is what I have

Cisco box HDMI to Onkyo HDMI IN
Onkyo HDMI OUT to LG TV HDMI IN
Cisco box component to Slingbox Solo component IN


----------



## TiVotion (Dec 6, 2002)

Thanks to this thread, I was also able to resolve this issue. Have the Slingbox (Solo) and the TiVo connected to a Samsung TV. When the TV was off, I couldn't view the Slingbox, neither through HDMI or through Component. I verified this away from home. As soon as I connected a Monoprice splitter (Model # MHSP0102B), the problem went away. Now when I'm away from home and the TV is off, I can view the Slingbox just fine.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

TiVotion said:


> Thanks to this thread, I was also able to resolve this issue. Have the Slingbox (Solo) and the TiVo connected to a Samsung TV. When the TV was off, I couldn't view the Slingbox, neither through HDMI or through Component. I verified this away from home. As soon as I connected a Monoprice splitter (Model # MHSP0102B), the problem went away. Now when I'm away from home and the TV is off, I can view the Slingbox just fine.


SO this will work no matter what input the TV is on when turned off? I always had an issue with S3 boxes and the S4 boxes where if the TV was not turned off with the input the TiVo is on I would get that HDMI not permitted.


----------



## rhettf (Apr 5, 2012)

I have had this issue myself, my TiVo plugs into a DVDO iScan Duo.

I found this problem happens if I turn my setup while on a different source (for example I am on my xbox 360 and I turn my system off) There will be handshake issue since TiVo does a handshake every time you access the single.

If I turned my setup while on the TiVo source the handshake stays in place (THE iScan Duo saves the handshake of your current input since it never fully shuts down)

Based on my findings its not your cable, it has to do with your receiver handles handshakes. Some keep the ast source ready for quick swithing, some need to handshake every time (older equipment)

My advice if you have lots of money: Buy an iScan Duo - you'll **** yourself with the picture quality improvements. This product makes my Wii look like a HD gaming console. Or find a reviever that handles handshakes the way you want them.

Checkout this 16 Minute Vidoe: [media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gNUsdYmczzw[/media]

Thing is the best piece of hardware you can buy to improve your Home theater (my 2K TV looks like a 10K TV)


----------



## rcarovano (Jul 1, 2002)

Thanks! That HDMI splitter from Monoprice worked for me, too! Great solution.


----------



## Gaidin43 (Mar 6, 2013)

So it looks like you can either set to receive her to go to mute and your TV off by programming the remote. Or option number two by using a powered HDMI splitter.

Does anyone know if there is a setting in the TiVo box that always Passthrough HDMI and component when the connected HDMI source is off? 

Or does anyone know if there is a setting for a Samsung sound bar 550 that always has a powered on status on the HDMI input for pass through ?


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

It looks like that Monoprice HDMI splitter is out of stock right now. I wonder if one of my old HDMi splitters I got five years ago will work with for this issue?


----------



## Gaidin43 (Mar 6, 2013)

The remote trick for mute and power instead of power/power might be the cheapest and easiest solution. Or program a basic remote into the sling to power on the soundbar and then mute it for the times I use the sling and that way the soundbar stays off and doesn't use power the rest of the time. 

Question is can I have two remotes programmed into my Slingbox? Or program the current remote sling uses for tivo to have IR mute and power?


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Another option is use component to connect to your TV instead of HDMI which doesn't suffer from these stupid HDMI related issues. That's what I'm using for TV + TiVo where Slingbox is being used.


----------



## Gaidin43 (Mar 6, 2013)

moyekj said:


> Another option is use component to connect to your TV instead of HDMI which doesn't suffer from these stupid HDMI related issues. That's what I'm using for TV + TiVo where Slingbox is being used.


Yea the issue is my sound bar only has HDMI in. I put my HTPC and TiVo through my soundbar and HDMI out from there to the TV.

And if I go component from TiVo to sling to TV and then optical to soundbar it would add more wires and complicate my setup.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

I just started to have this issue.

Never used to before.

This past weekend I changed my setup. Previously I was using HDMI to go from TiVo direct to TV and Component from TiVo to Slingbox Solo. I could access the TiVo via the Slingbox from home (with TV on or off) and away with no issues.

This weekend I mounted my TV so I changed my TV input to use a single, new HDMI cable (I didn't have one long enough for the mount) and am now using an HDMI switcher to feed the TV the inputs from my TiVo, DVD Player, etc. The same Component cables are used between the TiVo and Slingbox as before.

So it looks like either the new HDMI cable or the HDMI switcher is somehow triggering HDCP protection.

I only get the "HDMI connection not permitted." when I try to use Slingbox when I'm AWAY from home and my TV is off. It works fine when I'm home and my TV is on.

Suggestions?

This is screwy.

Could the HDMI Switcher be determining that the TV is off and therefore somehow triggering the warning on TiVo?

But either way, the output quality of the Slingbox shouldn't be affected since it never got it's signal from the HDMI, it's just that annoying message that's floating around that disrupts Slingbox remote viewing while my TV is off.


----------



## Gaidin43 (Mar 6, 2013)

Have you tried using the old cable to see if it went back to its normal function? (Ie Slingbox away from home with TV off and no bouncing box). 

I have been researching this and it seems all outputs on the tivo are always active. However, if you have an HDMI cable plugged in the protection is enabled when the TV (or other source such as a receiver you have the HDMI plugged into ) is turned off the protection is enabled. 

I am looking at a few solutions. 

1.) power HDMI switch that keeps the port active and never worrying about the protection 

2). Using the sling box to power on and mute my sound bar ( the first thing my tivo is plugged into but this could apply to a TV the same way) 

3.) use all component cables

4.) use a different HDMI cable that doesn't enable or prevents the protection.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

I use an active HDMI splitter. Leaving one of the outputs unused. It solved the problem in my setup for my Slingbox. But I also had a couple of HDMI splitters lying around I got six or so years ago. So there was no extra cost involved for me.


----------



## Gaidin43 (Mar 6, 2013)

I ended up ordering at powered HDMI spilter from amazon for $23.99 and it works perfectly now. http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B004F9LVXC/ref=ya_aw_oh_pit

It adds another plug and more wires to the rats neat, but the Slingbox has zero issues with tivo HDMI output now.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

So is there no way to do it without yet another power plug?


----------



## Gaidin43 (Mar 6, 2013)

Only other way is to go all component.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

I solved my problem by running a dedicated HDMI directly from TV to TiVo like I had before.

Adds another HDMI to the mix but that still only leaves me with 2 HDMIs and the power cable connected to my TV so it's not too bad.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

cwoody222 said:


> I solved my problem by running a dedicated HDMI directly from TV to TiVo like I had before.
> 
> Adds another HDMI to the mix but that still only leaves me with 2 HDMIs and the power cable connected to my TV so it's not too bad.


So what do you do for audio? Use the old legacy optical output?


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

I don't have a seperate audio system, I just use my TV speakers


----------



## Gaidin43 (Mar 6, 2013)

You're TV always has a powered HDMI then. Most people use some sort of audio receiver or speakers they pass HDMI through first so the TV only has one cable going to it and you switch av selections on the receiver. 

This HDMI protection really needs a second look. As does bluray. The protections they are trying to implement are making it actually difficult for normal people to just watch TV.


----------

